# Yet Another Wineador Thread



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

My EdgeStar just came in today... Didn't have time to do a rinse with baking soda/water, but I put a fridge/freezer pack of baking soda in it & loaded it up with a bunch of empty boxes, to help dissipate the plastic smell, and hopefully bring the cedar smell into it quicker.










My next step later today is to do a rinse, and figure out how to get my Johnson Controls thermostat probe into it. I want to avoid drilling a hole & sealing with silicone caulk, but if I must...

Fun Fun Fun! Now off to 2 midterms... Organic Chemistry & Human Nutrition.

Updates to come later today.

Krishna


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hot Glue gun works great for sealing. No drying time and no smell.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase. You won't regret it! Now comes the fun of the build. Keep us posted.....MM


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

A couple days outside in this heat should take care of the smell.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Just took everything out, used a bunch of baking soda, some water, and a paper towel, and wiped all the surfaces down, then put the boxes back in. Smells so much better now. We'll see how it smells in a couple hours.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Another update. Bought a drill (cordless B&D 18V i think), some screws, wingnuts, and a hot glue gun. Unfortunately I have to charge the battery all the way on the drill before it will work (should've gotten a corded one!), and even then I'm unsure of whether it will actually make it all the way through.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Krish the Fish said:


> Another update. Bought a drill (cordless B&D 18V i think), some screws, wingnuts, and a hot glue gun. Unfortunately I have to charge the battery all the way on the drill before it will work (should've gotten a corded one!), and even then I'm unsure of whether it will actually make it all the way through.


18v? It'll make it through no problem lol. My avanti is acting weird - the thermostat is set at 65 but the temp readout stays at 58-59 (verified with two other digital thermometers) and the cooling element seems to stay active. Might have to go with a Johnson control as well... I just shut it off for the meantime while I figure out what's going on.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

guitar7272 said:


> 18v? It'll make it through no problem lol. My avanti is acting weird - the thermostat is set at 65 but the temp readout stays at 58-59 (verified with two other digital thermometers) and the cooling element seems to stay active. Might have to go with a Johnson control as well... I just shut it off for the meantime while I figure out what's going on.


Yeah the Johnson Controls thermostat is very easy to use, so long as you get the temp probe into the body of your avanti & seal it properly. I finally got everything up and running, and the thermostat works just as advertised (I got one that didn't need any sort of wiring, just plug in the cooler into the back of the cable on the thermostat, and WHAM! it works. I'm sitting pretty at 70 degrees now, and I don't have to worry about temperature ever again. While I had the hot glue gun out (thanks for the idea Ben!), I figured I could fill the top of the drain hole too. That was easy.

After getting everything done, I poured my 2 lbs of 65% HF beads into 6 tupperware containers, and spread them evenly across the top & bottom, 2 dry/1 wet on the top & 2 wet/1 dry on the bottom, with a shot glass of dH2O to get the RH up to where I want it to be.

Then I put my box of Outlaw/Tats in there, and my box of the Boris & the Drac. Followed were my Cabaiguans, DL-660 Maduros, and a box of La Aroma de Cuba (my go-to stick for buddies who want something to smoke while I'm smoking). Here's a pic:










And now I just have to wait for my Chasidor shelves, and get my other boxes in there!

That's the update for now. Now, back to Ochem.

Krishna


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I ordered my Chasidor shelves in June... he still hasn't started them. Get used to the wire.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Krish the Fish said:


> That's the update for now. Now, back to Ochem.


Ugh... orgo... I feel for you.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

So another update. My RH is constantly under 60%, though the beads at the bottom are very clear and the ones at the top are still white. I don't have a fan in there, but I figure since the internal fan turns on and off every once and a while to get the temp down.

Should I get fans or am I just watching this too closely?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think you should prob get some small fans and put them on the bottom facing up. 
Im in the process of making a wineador myself. From everything ive read, fans are needed. I bet if you put a digital rh at the bottom and another one at the top they would be off by like 10% from each other!

good luck ... keep us updated!

BTW, I just ordererd a shelf from chasidor ... they're supposed to be pre made so it should ship out within the next couple of days. I wanted to make sure it fits good before i ordered the trays.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Give it a few days to stabilize. The refrigeration pulls moisture out when it runs, and you'v put a lot of warm mass in there recently. The less you open it, the faster it will stabilize.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Your bead trays look as if they might too full. You only want the beads to be no more than an inch / inch and a quarter tall. The more surface area the better. Instead of using silicon caulk try using plumbers putty. No smell to worry about and more down time to allow for the silicon to cure. I also agree with the fans. I have one on the bottom facing up and another on the top facing down to get circular air movement.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I ordered my Chasidor shelves in June... he still hasn't started them. Get used to the wire.


What type of shelves/trays did you order, Charlie? I ordered regular spanish cedar mid June and I got a message yesterday that mine were being prepared for shipping.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

guitar7272 said:


> What type of shelves/trays did you order, Charlie? I ordered regular spanish cedar mid June and I got a message yesterday that mine were being prepared for shipping.


I ordered original stained. Order status hasn't changed since received payment.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I ordered original stained. Order status hasn't changed since received payment.


That might be why - the spanish cedar ones are pretty much cookie cutter. He cuts a bunch of the required pieces ahead of time and them assembles them when ordered. For the finished ones, he does them in bulk runs so the lead time is probably longer.


----------

